# waiting for 6-edge-chat.facebook.com



## SteveRacer (Dec 23, 2014)

Specs: 

Windows 8, AMD 8 core, 16GB RAM, charter internet, Airport router

Problem:

Facebook works randomly and strangely. New computer about a month ago. Every other website works fine.

Facebook won't load my messages (inbox) and I can't "view all comments" on a thread, it just shows me the circle wait icon for both.

Changed from Chrome to Opera. No help. 

Often I get this at my status for Chrome: waiting for 6-edge-chat.facebook.com

Facebook is not having this issue, and its only on my one computer, my laptop works fine with it. Driving me crazy. Scanned for viruses. Sometimes the problem goes away but not most times. Cleaned out my registry for any TSRs. I'm a network tech guy. Any ideas?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

change your DNS servers on the computer to google or open dns

facebook uses passive dns replication and several facebook add-ins like this one will be held on a different server to the main facebook server. Charter DNS has had a history of trying to serve the wrong facebook pages due to incompatibilities with the way its DNS servers work


----------



## SteveRacer (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you, I would NEVER have figured this out on my own. 



Let's see if it works so I can mark this as solved.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Did it work Steve?


----------



## Mona_Me (Jan 13, 2015)

Changing to the Google DNS servers worked for me!

Had the same issues - VERY slow to load some Facebook pages, would sometimes be OK, happened in Chromium and Firefox, all other websites OK, have Charter as an ISP. My problem started around 12/15/2014, FWIW.

THANK YOU!!! :up:


----------

